# Looking for Sub work in Cleveland and surrounding area



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

Well, I accepted a back up sub job for a larger company up here in Cleveland thinking there would be a semi-steady flow of work. But I was wrong. So far I have been called out just twice and I am getting tired of sitting around (and not making any $$) when there is snow coming down. So if anyone is looking for, or knows anyone who is looking for more subs, let me know. I have a newer truck and I am carrying a 1 million dollars worth of liability insurance. Any nudges in the right direction would be appreciated.


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

call me and let me know what areas you are willing to work in.
I network with 2 other companies right now and we all have a pretty full schedule. Its a little late in the season now, but if you are willing to maybe work something out for next year so that we can try to include you on some schedules, I'll bet we can get you a steady amount.
My name is Chuck, I own Spruce Landscaping, and I work with Draco Landscape and Pavlin's Yard Maint. in Olmsted Falls and Parma respectively.
My number is (440) 353-0477. Cell is (440) 915-1750.
Also... I know another company that is just starting up and may need some help to cover his schedule for next year as well. He is located in Rocky River


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

Give me message with your #, we always have hours when it snows. Southwest suburbs of cleveland


----------

